
New wonder material, one-atom thick, has scientists abuzz - peter123
http://www.physorg.com/news166730304.html
======
ggchappell
Interesting, but poorly written; the real news doesn't show up until the last
4 paragraphs.

~~~
davi
Much better: the quoted scientist's site, with downloadable pdfs of his work:
<http://onnes.ph.man.ac.uk/nano/>

\--

I just submitted the link above, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=704664>.

------
jacquesm
this is a dupe:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=695321>

------
asdlfj2sd33
Graphene is new? For what values of "new"?

